# Chemicals



## seversonspainting

How do you guys get chemicals to flow through your pressure washer. To get any chemicals to flow through the wand, I have use the soap tip witch is very low pressure, and it doesn't do anything.

Or do you guys wash with a brush or how do you do you it.

I just normally use a brush and add the chemicals to a bucket and then let it soak, come back and wash it off.


----------



## johnisimpson

soap tip with a downstreamer will get about a 10% mix of chemical but the downstreamer normally has a valve that you can open and close right where the chemical hose attaches to it, are you sure that you have it open? and are you waiting long enough for the chemical mix to flow from the injector to the wand? also, do you have the proper sized soap nozzle?


----------



## seversonspainting

I have this one from Home Depot http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...oductId=100615527&N=10000003+90101+528343+985 So I am not sure if I have the setting right on it. It came with soap tip and it works great, but there is just no pressure.

Do they make tips or anything that can still suck from the soap hose or no. Because I can add the pressure tip 25 degree tip and nothing comes through.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Maybe Ken can have a Sev experience:whistling2:, I haven't seen him around for a while


----------



## seversonspainting

I think I might have found power blaster that works for chemicals and soap. But if any ones has anything better please do post away.

I found this. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100615277&N=10000003+90101+501708


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> I think I might have found power blaster that works for chemicals and soap. But if any ones has anything better please do post away.
> 
> I found this. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100615277&N=10000003+90101+501708


Sev

Without a doubt, all the best pressure washing equipment is found at home depot. I just made a rookie mistake and ordered one through Pressure Tek.


----------



## seversonspainting

Why, whats wrong with that one. Not as good as Home Depot's.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Why, whats wrong with that one. Not as good as Home Depot's.


Definitely not. I way overpaid compared to that.


----------



## seversonspainting

Plus mine is reconditioned so I got it at good price of $150.00 Works great. I went out and bought an hour meter and I have already got 2.5 hours on it.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Plus mine is reconditioned so I got it at good price of $150.00 Works great. I went out and bought an hour meter and I have already got 2.5 hours on it.


Seriously dude, I spent 10 times that much, and its not even reconditioned. I have to hope that the original conditioner they had in it was good. I feel like a real jackace now.


----------



## seversonspainting

See you can afford the higher end ones. I can't. Mine was just setting there calling my name. I looked at it and bought it, for 2600psi, gets the job done for me. What size did you just get.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> See you can afford the higher end ones. I can't. Mine was just setting there calling my name. I looked at it and bought it, for 2600psi, gets the job done for me. What size did you just get.


I got 4000 but thats ridiculous since the pro washers recommend we not use more than 1000. I got hosed, no pun intended.


----------



## seversonspainting

None taken. I would be able to blow a hole through a wall at 4000psi. You must do a lot washing decks and house to need something that high.

I hope it works out good for you though. If all else fails, send it back and buy a rigid or Husky from Home Depot.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> None taken. I would be able to blow a hole through a wall at 4000psi. You must do a lot washing decks and house to need something that high.
> 
> I hope it works out good for you though. If all else fails, send it back and buy a rigid or Husky from Home Depot.


 
Ok. And are you sure you didnt take any pun to what I said?


----------



## seversonspainting

Yeah, unless i am thinking about something else what you mean by "pun". I think I am on the same page as you are with that one.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Yeah, unless i am thinking about something else what you mean by "pun". I think I am on the same page as you are with that one.


As usual sev, we are like the two longest bristles out on the front edge of the cutting brush.


----------



## seversonspainting

yes we are.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> yes we are.


You're really freakin me out.


----------



## seversonspainting

I tend to do that once in awhile. LOL


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> I tend to do that once in awhile. LOL


I think its time we set up that poll we were talking about in the other thread.


----------



## seversonspainting

Go for it. I would like to see that.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Go for it. I would like to see that.


Do you understand the ramifications of this agreement?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*cleaning w/chems*

I am always frustrated when I try using a cleaner through the p.w. The problem is the bearing in the valve where the tube injects the chemicals into the hose sticks closed a lot. I have an older Honda though ...maybe time to replace it. I can usually tap it to get it unstuck but it takes me away from progress. One more thing is you have to really measure the flow rate, try pointing the gun into clean bucket to see how much you are diluting, best case is you will get 5 or 6 gallons filled after sucking a 1 gallon bottle of cleaner through because that that is the desired ratio for like Cabot's House cleaner.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

The more pressure the better, I use 4000 psi on cedar siding to remove tanin. never need blocking primer.

Oh and get the lowest Gallons per minute, it will save you bundles


----------



## tsunamicontract

Sev Scott can clean so much faster with his 4000 psi, almost twice as fast as your 2600 psi because pressure is what cleans. your 2600 psi must have been strong enough to blast that railing in your power washing section to a completely different location. But you two need your own forum, or maybe just a e-room.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> But you two need your own forum, or maybe just a e-room.


No I am still quite convinced that sev still only exists in my head. If one of us doesnt leave painttalk soon, I am going to need electroshock therapy or something. 

By the way, you cant talk these days now that you cozied up to Formulator for a Rustoleum factory sponsorship. Sell out.


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> No I am still quite convinced that sev still only exists in my head. If one of us doesnt leave painttalk soon, I am going to need electroshock therapy or something.
> 
> By the way, you cant talk these days now that you cozied up to Formulator for a Rustoleum factory sponsorship. Sell out.


hahahahah thanks for the love Scott. Your just jealous cause mine is bigger than yours (collection of spray cans that is). I actually got one of those electroshock things from my physical therapist and its pretty sweet. 

and yes, I am sitting here in my new Rustoleum Universal spray paint shirt :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

What the??

Check this out: www.seversonpainting.com


----------



## rehoboth

tsunamicontract said:


> Sev Scott can clean so much faster with his 4000 psi, almost twice as fast as your 2600 psi because* pressure is what cleans. *your 2600 psi must have been strong enough to blast that railing in your power washing section to a completely different location. But you two need your own forum, or maybe just a e-room.


I must chime in here and hopefully a few other experienced cleaning contractors will post also. This statement is the exact opposite of what any professional cleaner will tell you. Its the chemicals that do the cleaning, the flow or gpm is what is most important during the rinsing process (the higher the gpm's the more water you get on the surface to rinse, hence the faster you will rinse) to wash the chems and contaminants away after they have been loosened, suspended and released (the job of the chem) from the surface. The psi is only useful when cob or sandblasting or when your goal is to remove paint, but for cleaning psi does not matter at all, as a matter of fact over sized pressure nozzles/tips are actually used to drop the pressure(psi) down so as not to damage the surface or remove paint.


----------



## seversonspainting

vermontpainter said:


> What the??
> 
> Check this out: www.seversonpainting.com



Yes there is more than one severson in the world, I found that out to. It scared me at first, but I have no relation to them at all. As my whole family is from WI.


----------



## Ken S.

rehoboth said:


> I must chime in here and hopefully a few other experienced cleaning contractors will post also. This statement is the exact opposite of what any professional cleaner will tell you. Its the chemicals that do the cleaning, the flow or gpm is what is most important during the rinsing process (the higher the gpm's the more water you get on the surface to rinse, hence the faster you will rinse) to wash the chems and contaminants away after they have been loosened, suspended and released (the job of the chem) from the surface. The psi is only useful when cob or sandblasting or when your goal is to remove paint, but for cleaning psi does not matter at all, as a matter of fact over sized pressure nozzles/tips are actually used to drop the pressure(psi) down so as not to damage the surface or remove paint.


 Amen, Brother. My exact thoughts...one of the "School of Hardknocks" progress reports, from yesteryears.


----------



## seversonspainting

OK I just went out and bought the tip from Home Depot and there is still no pressure, I mean the water and the soap come out just fine. I is when I go to the car wash I have plenty of pressure and soap comes out just fine.

What I am doing wrong. As I stand right now, the tip will be going back, unless I can get some pressure out of it.


----------



## vermontpainter

rehoboth said:


> This statement is the exact opposite of what any professional cleaner will tell you.


In a thread with Severson, sometimes things are not as they appear. Also, my comments on Pressure Tek and the machine I bought were intended as sarcasm. I bought the right machine from the right place. It wasnt Home Depot.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> your 2600 psi must have been strong enough to blast that railing in your power washing section to a completely different location.


Actually, if you look closely at the railings in sev's gallery, it is clear that they are two completely different railings. Check out the background and the splitting on the posts. 

Sev, thats bad form. If a knucklehead like me can see that, potential customers will. Its kind of deceptive.


----------



## seversonspainting

There in the same area. Its called I did a job for town house assoc. So there many railings. I had to do this becuase one railing was dry, and the other one was wet.


----------



## Ken S.

seversonspainting said:


> OK I just went out and bought the tip from Home Depot and there is still no pressure, I mean the water and the soap come out just fine. I is when I go to the car wash I have plenty of pressure and soap comes out just fine.
> 
> What I am doing wrong. As I stand right now, the tip will be going back, unless I can get some pressure out of it.


 DO YOU HAVE A PSI GAUGE YOU CAN COUPLE ONTO PRESSURE HOSE END?
IT'S COULD BE INCOMING FLOW RESTRICTION OR PUMP IS DAMAGED. 

NEVER RUN MACHINE WITHOUT WATER FLOW ON(ALL THE WAY) AND INSURE A PROPERLY OPERATING BY-PASS VALVE IS INSTALLED AND WORKING WHEN NOT UNDER PRESSURE WASH LOAD. DON'T LET SIT AT IDLE,WITHOUT LOAD FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME[WATER RECYCLES IN PUMP AND GETS TOO HOT].

GOOD INFO SITE: WWW.ENVIROSPEC.COM
BTW: SORRY FOR CAPS...ARM IN SLING. {;>


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks ken, I will have to check all this. I know that the water is all the way on. 

I will have to do more asking around and trying to work this out.


----------



## johnisimpson

the soap nozzle only works because there is a drop in pressure. the downstreamer siphons chemical when the pressure in the line is dropped enough (soap nozzle or no nozzle).


----------



## bikerboy

Sev.

Go to this link. Purchase the right stuff. Read the forums. 
http://www.pressuretek.com/

If you can't afford the downstream stuff, go here and buy an x-jet.
http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/xjets.html


----------



## bikerboy

Stop torking your turkey with the cheap stuff.


----------



## vermontpainter

bikerboy said:


> Sev.
> 
> Go to this link. Purchase the right stuff. Read the forums.
> http://www.pressuretek.com/
> 
> :yes: These guys are awesome


----------



## NEPS.US

The name of this site should change to "Learn How to Paint, Talk.com"

And post can stay the same:
"Hi my mane is Sev. I've been painting for 2 months now and it's really fun and cool. I'm gonna start undercutting professional companies in my area on projects that I have no clue how to do then I'll come here and ask you guys to teach me how to do it!"


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> The name of this site should change to "Learn How to Paint, Talk.com"
> 
> And post can stay the same:
> "Hi my mane is Sev. I've been painting for 2 months now and it's really fun and cool. I'm gonna start undercutting professional companies in my area on projects that I have no clue how to do then I'll come here and ask you guys to teach me how to do it!"



Maybe there's no professional painters in Rochester, MN ???


----------



## tsunamicontract

seversonspainting said:


> What I am doing wrong.


Sev, I don't think we will ever be able to keep up with this question (that lacks the proper punctuation by the way).
From buying things you don't plan to throw away after first use from home depot to taking before and after pictures of completely different things . . . .


----------



## NEPS.US

Should be slapped with the DIY statement and closed. Might as well ask what side does the water go in.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> The name of this site should change to "Learn How to Paint, Talk.com"
> 
> And post can stay the same:
> "Hi my mane is Sev. I've been painting for 2 months now and it's really fun and cool. I'm gonna start undercutting professional companies in my area on projects that I have no clue how to do then I'll come here and ask you guys to teach me how to do it!"


Here you go beating around the bush again...:thumbup:


----------



## painttofish

The new guys aren't picking up on Scott's sarcasm. We may want to be careful in the future as people are obviously not seeing the dry humor.


----------



## vermontpainter

painttofish said:


> The new guys aren't picking up on Scott's sarcasm.


PTF

That is something I need to work on. This is basically a harmless and entertaining example of it. For one that turned to near fisticuffs in here go read my thread "RIP: Old Blue." Just dont post in it and bring it back up. It was a tough one.


----------



## Housepainter

vermontpainter said:


> Actually, if you look closely at the railings in sev's gallery, it is clear that they are two completely different railings. Check out the background and the splitting on the posts.
> 
> Sev, thats bad form. If a knucklehead like me can see that, potential customers will. Its kind of deceptive.



Really the "Before" railing is way back in the "After" photo. Notice the house with the window and fence or whatever... is in the "FAR Ground" on the finished railing":blink:


----------



## Tonyg

painttofish said:


> The new guys aren't picking up on Scott's sarcasm. We may want to be careful in the future as people are obviously not seeing the dry humor.


 
How could they see the dry humor...

We _are _talking about pressure washing here!!


Wow, I need a filter to start weeding through some of these threads. It seems PaintTalk is moving a bit left of center. Ok, way left of center. Ok Ok, way left of left.


----------



## PVPainter

My question is, do any of you guys actually spend any time painting????? Its like this is a chat room for 14 year old girls who have the summer off school.


----------



## vermontpainter

PVPainter said:


> My question is, do any of you guys actually spend any time painting????? Its like this is a chat room for 14 year old girls who have the summer off school.


There are guys in this thread alone who could paint circles around you tough guy.


----------



## Tonyg

Yea! And I resent that statement... I don't have the summer off  

oh, and it's nice of you to join in sis


----------



## bikerboy

vermontpainter said:


> There are guys in this thread alone who could paint circles around you tough guy.


With the left hand only!


----------



## vermontpainter

bikerboy said:


> With the left hand only!


and a 2 inch brush from any manufacturer


----------



## tsunamicontract

even those foam brushes.


----------



## bikerboy

tsunamicontract said:


> even those foam brushes.


That were previously used.


----------



## Tonyg

bikerboy said:


> That were previously used.


 
By Sev


----------



## tsunamicontract

Tonyg said:


> By Sev


to brush out his spray paint


----------



## PVPainter

All I'm saying is that there are chat rooms, telephones, instant messengers, and many other easier modes of communication for stuff like this. I mean if you look at the times on the threads you guys are just sitting in front of your computer hitting refresh waiting for a reply to your post. I do however appreciate your immature attacks at my painting ability when you know absolutely nothing about me. I would be willing to bet (this is the part where you quote my thread and go on to talk about your wicked hot wife, cars, and houses you have) that most of you are balding, in your late 30s, single, and the only thing that gets you through your day is knowing you can cut better than the 18 year old you hired for the summer who's stoned most of the day and could care less about your little painting biz. Sweet Life :thumbup:


----------



## JacksonPaintCo

PVPainter said:


> All I'm saying is that there are chat rooms, telephones, instant messengers, and many other easier modes of communication for stuff like this. I mean if you look at the times on the threads you guys are just sitting in front of your computer hitting refresh waiting for a reply to your post. I do however appreciate your immature attacks at my painting ability when you know absolutely nothing about me. I would be willing to bet (this is the part where you quote my thread and go on to talk about your wicked hot wife, cars, and houses you have) that most of you are balding, in your late 30s, single, and the only thing that gets you through your day is knowing you can cut better than the 18 year old you hired for the summer who's stoned most of the day and could care less about your little painting biz. Sweet Life :thumbup:


Dude, I'm all about sticking up for the little guy, but I'd be careful berating the professionals on this site if you actually want some real advice in the future. I've got to go; my hot wife is washing my sweet new truck in a bikini in the driveway of my big house. know your role


----------



## vermontpainter

PVPainter said:


> All I'm saying is that there are chat rooms, telephones, instant messengers, and many other easier modes of communication for stuff like this. I mean if you look at the times on the threads you guys are just sitting in front of your computer hitting refresh waiting for a reply to your post. I do however appreciate your immature attacks at my painting ability when you know absolutely nothing about me. I would be willing to bet (this is the part where you quote my thread and go on to talk about your wicked hot wife, cars, and houses you have) that most of you are balding, in your late 30s, single, and the only thing that gets you through your day is knowing you can cut better than the 18 year old you hired for the summer who's stoned most of the day and could care less about your little painting biz. Sweet Life :thumbup:


 
PV

If your intent was to come into this thread and stir things up, nice try. Lose the chip on the shoulder. Some of the best in the business check in here every day. Seriously, you could learn something. Not our problem if you take offense to some of the good natured banter that goes on here between the regulars. I am balding and in my late 30s. I have painters who can cut better than me, and no stoners thanks. Life is good. Go get one.


----------



## vermontpainter

PV

If your intent was to come into this thread and stir things up, nice try. Lose the chip on the shoulder. Some of the best in the business check in here every day. Seriously, you could learn something. Not our problem if you take offense to some of the good natured banter that goes on here between the regulars. I am married, balding and in my late 30s. What gets me through the day is looking forward to seeing my 2 year old son every afternoon. My wife, house and cars are nice. I have painters who can cut better than me, and no stoners thanks. Life is good. Go get one.


----------



## PVPainter

I read these threads that newbies post asking a simply question like should i use a 3/8 or 1/4 inch nap, and there will be 5 replies about how this is a professional forum and they are wasting time, go to DIY. These people are asking perfectly valid questions that could have been answered in the time it took to write the pompous response. Then I see this bologna going on, dozens of meaningless threads that have nothing to do with painting, just seems a little hypocritical to berate someone for wasting time and then do nothing but that yourself. So no, I am not trying to stir things up, I do appreciate the pool of knowledge on this forum, but I hate to see amatures treated like absolute morons by people who are exactly that themselves. Ive spoke my mind my entire life and I don't intend to stop because I might offend a few overinflated egos.


----------



## vermontpainter

I hate to admit it, but I think you are right. In the past 20 minutes I just went back and read all 2400 of the posts I have written here, and every single one of them was nonsense - absolute shenanigans. I didnt help one person, and not one helped me. Just a bunch of laughs. That is time from my life that I can never get back. Thanks for the heads up, I am outta here!


----------



## tsunamicontract

Good, glad we got rid of pesky Scott.
No, but PVP, I don't even think anyone was poking fun of you? read this, maybe you will understand.


----------



## Tonyg

PVPainter said:


> All I'm saying is that there are chat rooms, telephones, instant messengers, and many other easier modes of communication for stuff like this. I mean if you look at the times on the threads you guys are just sitting in front of your computer hitting refresh waiting for a reply to your post. I do however appreciate your immature attacks at my painting ability when you know absolutely nothing about me. I would be willing to bet (this is the part where you quote my thread and go on to talk about your wicked hot wife, cars, and houses you have) that most of you are balding, in your late 30s, single, and the only thing that gets you through your day is knowing you can cut better than the 18 year old you hired for the summer who's stoned most of the day and could care less about your little painting biz. Sweet Life :thumbup:


HE WASN'T STONED MOST OF THE DAY!!! Just after lunch. If there was a serious discusion or question posed here then like attention and seriousness would have been offered. By the time I finish here I will hit the "New Threads" links and check to see if there is a good thread to read and then hit the sack. I won't even tell you that I will be laying with my hot wife in my $758,326.29 home with my Shelby in the garage. That would just be immature. I look forward to your next post/thread where you offer up your wisdom and experience on the industry or maybe ask for advice on a topic we could learn from. 

Until then,

Sev?


----------

